# Cruze Police Car



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It had to happen.

Victoria Police adds Holden Cruze to patrol fleet in lead-up to Commodore exit – UPDATE


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take they don't chase many people down? In theory it could work if they don't leave the roadway with them. Reason you see our force here migrate to the Explorer/Interceptor as the Crown Vic was king of hopping medians with it's ground clearance and stiff frame. 

/rant. 

Where were they at in the movie 22 Jump Street where they had Cruze cop cars at the end?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here in Oz we don't have situations where the rozzers jump into their over-powered and under-suspended ABCDEFG-whatever for a running gun-battle with a bunch of crims, 99.99999997% of car chases are when some young idiots get <insert drug of choice>'ed to the gills, steal an <insert relatively easy to nick vehicle> and go for a joy-ride.

This usually ends badly with the joy-riders wrapped around a lamppost, so such chases usually get called off pretty quickly.

Professional crims aren't stupid enough to do that sort of thing.

And the Cruze will be used as a patrol car, ferrying a couple of rozzers around, not for pursuit or interception.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would hope not, putting a shield in this car would literally kill any leg room for front and back seat passengers. My issue would mostly be clearance and the fragile rockers. When traffic gets backed up from an accident, climbing the medians and curbs help out. I totally hated my 03 9C1 cause I had to find a crosswalk area wide enough to go off road.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I would hope not, putting a shield in this car would literally kill any leg room for front and back seat passengers. My issue would mostly be clearance and the fragile rockers. When traffic gets backed up from an accident, climbing the medians and curbs help out. I totally hated my 03 9C1 cause I had to find a crosswalk area wide enough to go off road.


If we could get "COPS" to stop making TV out of this stuff and get Hollywood to make some decent shows, maybe it would stop the criminals from thinking I can be a star if I do something so stupid to be filmed. Kinda like Ridiculousness.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha, the lack of leg room in the back is an incentive for criminals to be less active, cause they know if they get caught it's leg cramps for days! But the car looks rather nice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, at least it's a 1.6. A 1.4 would never be able to catch up to anyone to pull them over in the first place.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> And the Cruze will be used as a patrol car, ferrying a couple of rozzers around, not for pursuit or interception.


I sure hope your rozzers are under 6', 200 lbs if they're going to be shackled and strapped into the back.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

When I was in Korea in April we were given an escort by a Cruze in military police livery.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Our police department wants to pretend they are CIA guys.










Really not interested in mpg. I have to be, as high as our taxes are.

Absolute top maximum speed in town is 25 mph, with many areas in the 10, 15, 20 mph zones. They actually could get by with mopeds.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

NickD said:


> Our police department wants to pretend they are CIA guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The government isn't allowed to tax themselves, never would have guessed that Ill bet. Those vehicles are tax free and I'll be the plates are free also.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tahoe PPV was found to have the lowest total cost of operation by some fleet organization. 

It had to do with with greater durability, more time in service, and better resale value - compare to the competition that offered better fuel economy.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here it is:

Chevrolet Tahoe Police vehicle achieves lowest lifecycle cost recognition in the law enforcement market


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> If we could get "COPS" to stop making TV out of this stuff and get Hollywood to make some decent shows, maybe it would stop the criminals from thinking I can be a star if I do something so stupid to be filmed. Kinda like Ridiculousness.


I always thought the show Cops was the tryouts for the Darwin award for the year. Kind of like most game shows.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> I sure hope your rozzers are under 6', 200 lbs if they're going to be shackled and strapped into the back.


The leg room in the back isn't too bad in the Australian Cruze because we have no knee airbags taking up room. I have been on a 7 day holiday in mine with 4 adults and luggage and room wasn't an issue.

By the way, I am 6'2" tall.

Rozzers are the cops, you have to allow for language differences. I use "trunk" and "hood" instead of "boot" and "bonnet" when on this site, but I refuse to spell "colour" and "tyre" the way you guys do. Tire means getting weary, while "tyre" is the rubber thing on the wheel. Please don't take this seriously, just making fun of language differences.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> When I was in Korea in April we were given an escort by a Cruze in military police livery.


We had Daewoo Leganzas as police cars at OSAN untill we got the 2002 9C1's shipped over.



NickD said:


> Our police department wants to pretend they are CIA guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL locals went from 

This










to this 










then to these










and these...


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

The Lordstown, Ohio Police Department has a Cruze police car. They had it on display during the 2016 Cruze reveal at the plant. I thought i had a pic of it, but i'm not finding one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> The Lordstown, Ohio Police Department has a Cruze police car. They had it on display during the 2016 Cruze reveal at the plant. I thought i had a pic of it, but i'm not finding one.


Google has failed me, the local news station has one or more from the prior years meet.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

yeah, i searched google too and can't find pics of the cop car. It was red IIRC. i do remember seeing the news crew Cruze at the UAW building when we went there for lunch.


----------

